# Any good mid-week break deals in Ireland out there?



## frash (6 Nov 2008)

I want to get my retired parents a hotel break to say thanks for something.

Seeing as they're retired I'll probably get a better mid-week deal for them then I would for them at a weekend.

Anyone see any deals lately? - not that fussy on where in the country.


----------



## Brian76 (6 Nov 2008)

Try the back of The Irish Times, always good offers on there.


----------



## oldtimer (6 Nov 2008)

Go to supervalugetawaybreaks.com


----------



## krissovo (6 Nov 2008)

http://www.lakehotel.com/

You will not get much better than place.  The place is stunning and most rooms have great views of the lake and mountains plus an old castle.  They have mid week deals as well.

I very highly recommend this place!


----------



## emmt (6 Nov 2008)

If you want to treat them, try some of the Blue Book places. We stayed in Rathsallagh house and loved it. Beautiful place and surroundings and has a very nice golf course.
Good deal for Oct
"With over 101 things to do at Rathsallagh come and  re discover genuine Irish hospitality this Autumn. Two nights , 2 breakfasts, a six course evening meal , a 1/2 hour massage or 18 holes of golf  and a 10% discount voucher for the nearby  Kildare Retail Village. and a Gift Certificate for Newbridge Silverware.  €229 per person sharing.  Specific mid week dates apply from the 8th  October 2008 "
[broken link removed]

Ive stayed also in the Wineport Lodge and Castle Durrow but this was my favourite.

http://www.stclerans.com/ in Galway came in 69th place in the top 100 Best Luxury Hotels for Travellers Choice.


----------



## dewdrop (7 Nov 2008)

I  agree entirely with Krissovo. Have been to the lake hotel numerous times and loved iet especially the outdoor spa with the lovely views of the lakes and mountains.ey If your parents are reasonably active they  could get the train to Killarney and either taxi or jarvey to the Hotel.


----------



## AgathaC (9 Nov 2008)

I saw some deals on yesterday's paper for hotels in Westport Co Mayo and there are some deals on today's paper for hotels in Kilkenny. Both of these places are nice to visit for a break. Hope this helps.


----------



## bamboozle (10 Nov 2008)

Lough rynn castle in Leitrim is a beautiful place to stay and they do great midweek breaks, plus its less than 2 hours from Dublin!


----------



## 007007 (10 Nov 2008)

check out pigsback.com they have special offers for hotels.

Contarf Castle was only EUR115 between 2 for one nite, including champers and cake on arrival!!


----------

